# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  In this thread, we talk using movie quotes...

## Midtowner

That's what the internet is for. Slandering others anonymously. Stopping the flick isn't gonna stop that.

----------


## sella35

Outstanding. Now all we need is a deck of cards.

----------


## mranderson

"We've got Bush. We've got Bush." Curtis Armstrong as Dudley "Booger" Dawson in "Revenge of the Nerds."

----------


## HoodRat

Do I look like the kind of person who cares what God thinks?  (Pinhead/Hellraiser)  :Voted:

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I didn't know we had a king. I thought we were an autonomous collective.

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

*"Son, you got a panty on your head"...Raising Arizona..as Nicholas Cage robs a convience store with pantyhose over his face.*

----------


## sella35

You don't buy black underwear unless you want somebody to see it.

----------


## MasterWolf

"Judgment Day: The end of the world. It's today, about 3 hours from now."

--Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
 :Smiley171:

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Well, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you!

----------


## Luke

"You see that sky today?  Talk about blue."

"We got no food.  We got no job.  Our pets HEADS ARE FALLIN' OFF!"

"-What's the soup of the day?
-It's the soup du jour.
-Mmm.  That sounds good.  I'll have that."

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

We are now... no longer the Knights Who Say Nee. (Nee!)

Shh shh. We are now the Knights Who Say Ecky-ecky-ecky-ecky-pikang-zoom-boing-mumble-mumble. 

(Nee!)

----------


## floater

The key to faking out the parents is the clammy hands. It's a good non-specific symptom. I'm a big believer in it. A lot of people will tell you a good phoney fever is a deadlock, but you get a nervous mother, you could wind up in a doctor's office--that's worse than school. You fake a stomach cramp, and when you're bent over, moaning and wailing, you lick your palms. It's a little childish and stupid, but den, so is high school.

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

We are the Keepers of the Sacred Words Ni, Peng and Nooowooooom (Ni!)

----------


## MasterWolf

> We are now... no longer the Knights Who Say Nee. (Nee!)
> 
> Shh shh. We are now the Knights Who Say Ecky-ecky-ecky-ecky-pikang-zoom-boing-mumble-mumble. 
> 
> (Nee!)


Awesome Movie!! LOL!! I got that on dvd.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> Awesome Movie!! LOL!! I got that on dvd.


Greatest! Movie! Eva! I just saw the DVD for the first time and saw the Lego part. Died Laughing....

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Oh...I mean....

Fine. Um, I don't want to waste anymore of your time, but, uh, I don't suppose you could uh, tell us where we might find a, um--find a uh-- a um-- a uh--

A what??

A g-- a-- a g-- a g-- a gr--

A GRAIL?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Yes, I think so (Y--y--yes)(Yes)(Yup)(That's it)

YES!!!!!!!

Oh! Oh! Thank you...

----------


## MasterWolf

I think there was a chinese version on it as well, right? or japanese? Geez, I cant remember, that means I got to watch it to find out. Lol!!

----------


## floater

> We are the Keepers of the Sacred Words Ni, Peng and Nooowooooom (Ni!)


I have no idea what movie you guys are talking about. Anyway...

"Of course it's about the money. That's why they call it money!!"

----------


## floater

Sorry, gang, I got the quote wrong. It's:

"Everybody needs money, that's why they call it money."

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> I think there was a chinese version on it as well, right? or japanese? Geez, I cant remember, that means I got to watch it to find out. Lol!!


A couple scenes where they have a Japanese version of the French Taunter and the Knights who say "Ni!"

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> I have no idea what movie you guys are talking about. Anyway...


The Greastest Movie Eva Made...AKA "Monty Python And The Holy Grail"

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Someday lad, all this will be yours!

What, the curtains?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

It's not a matter of where he grips it, it's a matter of weight ratio!

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

(rolling down a large hill) As....You....Wish!!!......

----------


## metro

Seth Davis: Fine! I'll take you off my list of successful people today!

Jim Young: And there is no such thing as a no sale call. A sale is made on every call you make. Either you sell the client some stock or he sells you a reason he can't. Either way a sale is made, the only question is who is gonna close? You or him? Now be relentless, that's it, I'm done.

Jim Young: They say money can't buy happiness? Look at the fu$ki%^ smile on my face. Ear to ear, baby.

Jim Young: Anybody who tells you money is the root of all evil doesn't ****ing have any.

Seth Davis: The only people making money passing are NFL quarterbacks, and Alan, I don't see a number on your back.


Pickup your skirt grab your balls and lets make some money.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

No, no, sweet Concorde! Stay here! I will send help as soon as I have accomplished a daring and heroic rescue in my own particular...[sigh]

Idiom, sir?

Idiom!

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

*Metro....what movie was that from? I think I've seen it, but for the life of me I can't remember the name.  I wanna say it was Suckers.*

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

*Kalifornia* - Early don't eat breakfast. He thinks its a conspiracy put together by the cereal people. -When you first meet people all you notice are the differences between you and them, but as time passes you start noticing the similarities. I guess that's how all friendships begin. -Door! Where ya been? -Put your titty back in your robe, Adele.                                                       DarlingDiva

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

What we have here is a failure to communicate...

----------


## MasterWolf

There's no reason to become alarmed, and we hope you'll enjoy the rest of your flight. By the way, is there anyone on board who knows how to fly a plane?

- Airplane

----------


## MasterWolf

If I'm not back in five minutes... wait longer!

-Ace Ventura, Pet Detective

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Have fun storming the castle!

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

It's only a model! (Shhh!)

----------


## MasterWolf

"This is supposed to be a happy occasion. Let's not argue about who killed who."

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

And now for something completely different.....

----------


## MasterWolf

*King of Swamp Castle:* We live in a bloody swamp. We need all the land we can get.
*Prince Herbert:* But I don't like her.
*King of Swamp Castle:* Don't like her? What's wrong with her. She's beautiful, she's rich, she's got huge ... tracts of land.

----------


## MasterWolf

*French Knight**:* You don't frighten us, English pig dogs! Go and boil your bottoms, you sons of a silly person! I blow my nose at you, so-called "Arthur King," you and all your silly English K-nig-hts :Smiley051:

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! PPPPPHHHHHTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MasterWolf

PPPHHHHTTTTT!!!! We should just rename this forum to Monty Python. LOL!!!

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Say hello to my little friend!!!! BLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MasterWolf

Never let anyone outside the family know what you're thinking again.

-The GodFather

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

duuuuude! Sweeeeeet!

----------


## Midtowner

And then they ate Robin's minstrels.  And there was much rejoicing.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

yay!!

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

[singing] Fat man in a little coat... [/singing]

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

Barb, honey... we're dead. I don't think we have very much to worry about anymore

                                                                                            DD

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

-Sorry brother, I just wanted to feel the power between my legs

                                                                                                     DD

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

-It's _Doctor_ Evil. I didn't go to Evil Medical School for 6 years to be called Mister. -No, this is me in a nut shell; Help! I'm in a nut shell! how did i get into this nutshell? what kind of nut has a shell like this one? _-I've got a whole bag of SHHH with your name on it_ _                                                                         DD_

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

-Did you hear the one about the guy who was too poor to get personalized plates so he changed his name to J3L2404?
                                                                                               DD

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

-Say what again. Say what again. I dare you. I double dare you mother ****a. Say what one more goddamn time

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Awwww...look at him....and 'is wee little boots

----------


## MasterWolf

> -Say what again. Say what again. I dare you. I double dare you mother ****a. Say what one more goddamn time


Pulp Fiction - My Favorite Movie!!!..

----------


## MasterWolf

Holy testicle Tuesday!

----------


## MasterWolf

I figure we demand some weird stuff so that later we can plead insanity.

----------


## MasterWolf

Dogs and cats, living together. Mass hysteria.

----------


## MasterWolf

How about we just rename this thread to "El Locos and Wolfs Movie Quotes and Monty Python Extravaganza!!!"

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

"There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17.  "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness.  For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers.  And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you."  I been sayin' that s*** for years.  And if you ever heard it, it meant your a**.  I never really questioned what it meant.  I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a m*****f***** 'fore you popped a cap in his ass.  But I saw some s*** this mornin' made me think twice.  Now I'm thinkin', it could mean you're the evil man.  And I'm the righteous man.  And Mr. .45 here, he's the shepherd protecting
my righteous a** in the valley of darkness.  Or is could by you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish.  I'd like that. But that s*** ain't the truth.  The truth is you're the weak.  And I'm the tyranny of evil men.  But I'm tryin'.  I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd."

----------


## MasterWolf

*A bunch of hokey religons and ancient weapons ain't no match for a good blaster at your side kid.*

----------


## MasterWolf

_"What you've just said....is one of the most insanely idiotic things I've ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response was there anything that could even be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."_

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Mr Blue: I like her early stuff. You know, "Lucky Star", "Borderline", but when she got into her "Papa Don't Preach" phase, I don't know, I just tuned out....

----------


## MasterWolf

"Lick me, all of you"

----------


## MasterWolf

"Didja ever look at a dollar bill man? There's some spooky sh*t goin' on there. And it's green too!"

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

"Sure you can bother me for a warm glass of shut-the-hell-up".

- :Smiley181:  Happy Gilmore

----------


## MasterWolf

"I'm going to go home grab a shower and a shave give the wife a little pickle tickle and be on my way"

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Brothers don't shake hands! Brothers got to hug!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MasterWolf

If you want to view paradise, simply look around and view it. Anything you want to, do it. Want to change the world? There's nothing to it.

----------


## MasterWolf

They're all dead. They just don't know it yet.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch...Watch it go into my mouth and down my throat...

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Mmmmm... I look good. I mean really good. Hey everyone... come and see how good I look!

----------


## MasterWolf

May the schwartz be with you!

----------


## MasterWolf

The name's Barf. I'm a mog, half man half dog. I'm my own bestfriend

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Who are you tryin' to get crazy with, ese? Don't you know I'm loco?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Well, I guess it started during my first year of the second grade, when I was eating lunch and caught my reflection in a spoon, and I thought to myself, 'Hey, Derek, you're ridiculously good looking! And I thought maybe I could do that for a career.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Do you know what this is? It's the world's smallest violin, playing just for the waitresses

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

_***THIS HAS TO BE A RECORD FOR THE LONGEST THREAD..GEEZZ YOU PEOPLE JUST KEEP GOING.  WELL WHO AM I TO STOP IT?***_

"Just tap it in...tap..tap..tap.. it in."

----------


## MasterWolf

> _***THIS HAS TO BE A RECORD FOR THE LONGEST THREAD..GEEZZ YOU PEOPLE JUST KEEP GOING. WELL WHO AM I TO STOP IT?***_
> 
> "Just tap it in...tap..tap..tap.. it in."


that has to be Caddyshack 2......
correct me if I am wrong.

This thread just keeps going and going and going.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Yeah, and there were horses, and a guy on fire, and I killed a man with a trident!

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

> that has to be Caddyshack 2......
> correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> This thread just keeps going and going and going.


Correction....Happy Gilmore....my favorite all time comedy!!! :Smiley233:

----------


## roadking

*Well what are we supposed to do you moron?*

----------


## Midtowner

Maybe if we work at it we can get Dawson charged with Kennedy assassination.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

This movie was shot in 3-B! 3 Beers and it looks good, eh?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

*Bob:* You okay, hoser? 

*Doug:* (Imitating Darth Vader) I am your father Luke! Give into the dark side of the force, you nob! 

*Bob:* He saw Jedi 17 times, eh?

----------


## MasterWolf

> Correction....Happy Gilmore....my favorite all time comedy!!!


my bad...

----------


## floater

> May the schwartz be with you!


Oh oh, I know I know. Spaceballs

"Not bad for a little fur ball."

----------


## Midtowner

I'm all right; it's just a fur ball; it's nothing. Strangely, I haven't had fur for a fortnight.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Enough! What are you doing in my house? Hey! Oh, no, no, no. Dead broad off the table.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Join the club. We got jackets.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Aww, look at his wee lil' boots!

----------


## MasterWolf

I didn't want to get sloppy so I switched from drinking whiskey to beer.

----------


## MasterWolf

Sweets. You couldn't ignore me if you tried. So... so. Are you guys like boyfriend-girlfriend? Steady dates? Lovers? Come on, sporto, level with me. Do you slip her the hot beef injection?

----------


## MasterWolf

this is the worse fake ID ever. you made yourself 69 years old.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I think my sight's improving. Before I could only see a dark blur, now I can see a light blur

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Uh...had a slight weapons malfunction. But, uh, everything's perfectly all right now. We're fine. We're all fine here...now...thank you. How are you? *wince*

----------


## Midtowner

I'm thinkin' about gettin' me an appointment and go down
and get my colon cleansed thoroughly. ... Fine, I'm gonna clean mine! ...

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Cut the horses***, son. I've got their disciplinary files right here. Who dropped a whole truckload of fizzies into the swim meet? Who delivered the medical school cadavers to the alumni dinner? Every Halloween, the trees are filled with underwear. Every spring, the toilets explode.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Hey, quit your blubberin'. When I get through with this baby you won't even recognize it

----------


## MasterWolf

You ought not talk that way. You just a boy.

----------


## MasterWolf

I was thinkin', I'm gonna take me some of these taters home with me.

----------


## Keith

Hey, MasterWolf, nice picture of DarlingDiva....I see you caught her by surprise.LOL J/k

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Christ. Seven years of college down the drain. Might as well join the f***ing Peace Corps.

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

Ha ha he he,

Oh Keith you are killin me.You know you are right, I should have at least done something with my hair huh?

 :Lies:  DarlingDiva

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Not Deer! BEER!

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

My job is to make sure you do your job. I'm special council for internal affairs, so my...jurisdiction is pretty much in your face!

----------


## floater

You've got me? Who's got you?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

The key to faking out the parents is the clammy hands. It's a good non-specific symptom. I'm a big believer in it. A lot of people will tell you a good phoney fever is a deadlock, but you get a nervous mother, you could wind up in a doctor's office--that's worse than school. You fake a stomach cramp, and when you're bent over, moaning and wailing, you lick your palms. It's a little childish and stupid, but then so is high school.

----------


## floater

> The key to faking out the parents is the clammy hands. It's a good non-specific symptom. I'm a big believer in it. A lot of people will tell you a good phoney fever is a deadlock, but you get a nervous mother, you could wind up in a doctor's office--that's worse than school. You fake a stomach cramp, and when you're bent over, moaning and wailing, you lick your palms. It's a little childish and stupid, but then so is high school.


Hey man check the first few pages. That one's already there...

You're Abe Froman, the sausage king of Chicago?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> Hey man check the first few pages. That one's already there...


Sorry, didn't mean harm...besides, 8 pages is a lot to go through (even if it was on the first page).....

What did you expect? "Welcome sonny," "Make yourself at home," "Marry my daughter." You've got to remember, that these are just simple farmers, these are people of the land, the common clay of the new west. You know . . . morons.

----------


## Midtowner

Don't flatter yourself that friendship authorizes you to say disagreeable things to your intimates. The nearer you come into relation with a person, the more necessary do tact and courtesy become.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Do you know what it's like to fall in the mud and get kicked, in the head, by an iron boot? Of course you don't--no one does--that never happens

----------


## MasterWolf

Why don't you wake up and smell what you're shoveling?

----------


## MasterWolf

I'm just trying to choke down a twenty year old Twinkie.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Alright you primitive screw-heads, listen up. See this? This is my boomstick! It's a 12-gauge double-barreled Remington. S-Mart's top of the line. You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right, this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan; retails for about one hundred nine, ninety-five. It's got a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger. That's right, shop smart, shop S-Mart!

----------


## MasterWolf

I want a world where Frank junior and all the Frank juniors can sit under a shady tree, breathe the air, swim in the ocean, and go into a 7-11 without an interpreter.

----------


## MasterWolf

The truth hurts doesn't it, Hapsburg? Oh, sure maybe not as much as jumping on a bike with the seat missing...

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I gotta say something about that guy up there, and I can sum it all up in just one word: courage, dedication, daring, pride, pluck, spirit, grit, metal, and G-U-T-S, guts! Why, Ted Striker has got more guts in his little finger than most of us have in our large intestine, including the colon!

----------


## MasterWolf

I guess irony can be pretty ironic at times.

----------


## MasterWolf

Type something will ya, we're paying for this

----------


## MasterWolf

*Rusty:* Dad, you must've jumped this thing 50 yards! 
*Clark:* That's nothing to be proud of, Russ. (With a prideful smerk. Under his breath) Fifty yards.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Ahh, Danny, this isn't Russia. Is this Russia? This isn't Russia, is it?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

A flute with no holes is not a flute. And, a doughnut with no hole is a Danish.

----------


## MasterWolf

Yeah, but when the Pirates of the Carribean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists.

----------


## MasterWolf

They're not gonna catch us. We're on a mission from God!

----------


## Midtowner

It's got a cop motor, a 440 cubic inch plant, it's got cop tires, cop suspensions, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas. What do you say, is it the new Bluesmobile or what?

----------


## DaDeucesWild

Does this pole still work? Wow, this place is great, when can we move it, you gotta try this pole, i'm gonna ger my stuff. Hey, we should stay, tonight, sleep here, you know to try it out.


Blessed is he who in the name of charity and good will, shepards the weak from the valley of darkneess for he is truley my brothers keeper and the finder of lost children. And I shall strike down upon the with great vengence and furious anger, those who attemp to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord, when I lay my vegence upon the......NO!!!!!!!!  (cap, cap, cap)

----------


## MasterWolf

This is ice. This is what happens to water when it gets too cold. This, this is Kent. This is what happens to people when the get too sexually frustrated.

----------


## MasterWolf

I was thinking of the immortal words of Socrates who said, "I drank what?"

----------


## Midtowner

The whole world is drunk and we're just the cocktail of the moment. Someday soon, the world will wake up, down two aspirin with a glass of tomato juice, and wonder what the hell all the fuss was about.

----------

